# Xna transfer to another pc



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2011)

I am trying to transfer a game to another pc but the problem is that it cannot start.
I installed all things needed:
Xna 3.0 redistributable
.net framework 3.0 redistributable
directX9 latest updates

Also, both pc are windows 7  O.S

Now the problem is that i get this error:
*
Description:
  Stopped working

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	program.exe
  Application Version:	1.0.0.0
  Application Timestamp:	4ee21a7f
  Fault Module Name:	KERNELBASE.dll
  Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdaae
  Exception Code:	e0434f4d
  Exception Offset:	00009617
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
*
I googled like 3 hours (or even more) and none has a solution and it seems WEIRD
Anyone can help?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone found anything?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

What game? Most games need to be installed directly from the install wizard


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2011)

No i mean i have made a game of mine and want to open it in another pc


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a similar situation once and the only way I could get the code to execute was to create a new xna template (create a new project) and copy all of the code from the old project into the new project.
Never did figure out what went wrong, but I've also had it happen in VS2008 doing non-gaming code.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2011)

I wrote the game in VS2008 
I will give it a try and report back
Did the new project had the same name as the old one?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes. I just created an exact duplicate project and copied everything into it.
For some reason the original project(s) would either just not run (the debugger would start, but nothing happened) or would appcrash.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2011)

Didn't work 

EDIT: SOLVED


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2011)

What solved the problem?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2011)

I searched a lot until i made a setup to the program.
When i tried to install it said xna 3.1 not installed.
I knew that there were 3.0 and 4.0 
Installed it and solved


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, Alek, why are you not using the latest XNA and .Net Framework?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 13, 2011)

actually i got 2008 installed and got used to it
don't know if i am going to use 2010 as much as 2008


----------

